# Question for those with 4K tv's...



## MitchelWalker (Jul 27, 2021)

I am thinking to order 4k tv in the nearest future What are the main advantages of those tv's?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

MitchelWalker said:


> I am thinking to order 4k tv in the nearest future What are the main advantages of those tv's?


LOL, 4K Resolution is the advantage. 
Get one that supports Dolby Vision, looks much better than HDR, trust me.
If you don't have any 4K Sources, you should probably wait.
4K is currently available on Amazon Prime Video, Hulu, Netflix, etc.

Ultra HD Blu-Ray is also in 4K, but then you'll need a compatible Player.
The Picture is fantastic, much better than the streaming services.
Enjoy.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Note that Netflix 4K is an upcharge.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

MitchelWalker said:


> I am thinking to order 4k tv in the nearest future What are the main advantages of those tv's?


You answered your own question. It's 4K.

To future proof a bit, make sure it supports 48Gbps HDMI. A lot of TV manufacturers will market their TV's as having HDMI 2.1, but that's on the edge of dishonesty. If the HDMI 2.1 doesn't support *48Gbps*, take a pass.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

With 8k out, I wouldn't buy anything lower than 4k. It always takes the shows a while to catch up but I wouldn't buy just a 1080 TV any more (I've had 4K TVs for six years; they're not new tech at all).


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

stick\shift said:


> With 8k out, I wouldn't buy anything lower than 4k. It always takes the shows a while to catch up but I wouldn't buy just a 1080 TV any more (I've had 4K TVs for six years; they're not new tech at all).


The answer is in Post #2, and is "it depends what your source material is." Only certain areas have OTA broadcasts in 4K, let alone 8K. And while cable providers may offer a 4K box, there's usually an upcharge for it, and not all content coming through that box will be true 4K (and odds are it's majorly compressed to begin with).

I wouldn't buy an 8K TV if I didn't have an 8K source. By the time those are common, 8K TVs will have come down in price anyway.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My aging eyes aren’t HD any more, not to mention 4K. No reason for me to spend more on higher definition.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

huesmann said:


> Note that Netflix 4K is an upcharge.


It is a couple of Bucks more, but man, has Netflix cleaned up their Act.
4K is coming in at all their glory, looks fantastic on some of my OLED's and only Ultra Blu-Ray beats it.
And, Dolby Atmos comes in through the Stream [impossible just a couple of years ago].
Love it.
Need a pretty hefty Internet connection for this, make sure of it.
I got 1GB up/down here.
Cheers.


----------

